# Looking for used plow 8'



## kgb (Jul 24, 2004)

Just got '96 dodge 2500/ cummings, considering doing some plowing. (BTW i think it was a good deal?: $11k for xcab/slt/cap/5x10 trailer/all power/tow pack, CLEAN! Only 50kMi)
Can anyone recommend any places for a used 8' snow plow in NJ or PA? I need complete set. Will pay cash and I will pick it up.

Also, is any other year or dodge modes will have the same plow mount to fit my '96?, or what should i look for...

Thanx!

PS you can email me directly:
[email protected]


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Id look for a used fisher plow because IMO their truckside mounts are the easiest to work with. I would first look for the plow, if its and 8 footer its probley off a 250/2500 anyways. If the plow is being sold with all truckside equip. (mount and wiring), the mount may bolt right up to yor truck. If you get a fisher go to their website and they have tons of manuels on which mounts fit which trucks organized by year make and model. Generally if it was off a chevy it may not bolt up to a dodge. You can always buy the right truckside mount for your plow and vehicle from a dealer. I have worked with fishers mounts and they are easy to bolt and unbolt and fishers website told me what "vehicle attachment kit" i would need for the truck i was working on.


----------



## kgb (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanx Chris!
I will check 'em out. But do you think it is less complicated to take blade on and off with mayers? Or does the fisher have 'easymount'?
Thanx again!!!!!!!
Have a GREAT W/END



CAN'T WAIT TILL SNOW SO I CAN DO SOME PLOW AND CRANK MY SAUNA- U SHOULD HAVE IT TOOOOOO!


----------



## bobtiedt (Nov 20, 2003)

did you find a plow, i have one off a 2002 3/4 ton dodge


----------



## kgb (Jul 24, 2004)

No, I didn't find one yet. It is little hard in NJ. 
It is my understanding that I will need mount from 94-98, but if this is only a broblem I will concider anything 8'. 
Please let me know what are you asking for it of give me a call
(908)892-2882
Thanx, Alex.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

alex
look on ebay theres a guy about an hour from phila.
with a meyer and western for sale
he has several mounts
john


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there is a guy that used fisher mm for sale on ebay


----------



## kgb (Jul 24, 2004)

[email protected]#t!
Just got home looked @ ebay and can't find any, probably too late or I am not looking at the right stuff. I was only able to find either 7'5 or too far from me (Vermot, Ohio..) Oh well, got to keep looking.
I really appreciate your help!!!!
Have a GREAT WEEKEND!!!!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7917912152&category=63688

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7918440094&category=6763


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

*plow*

Hey if you are still looking for a plow I have a fisher 8ft with snofoil it is the older style hydraulic meaning it has a pump that is ran by a belt that is turned by a pulley of the crank great system very strong it is currently on a 95 dodge ram 2500 i will sell the complete plow i am asking 2500 obo i live in the south west part of conn let me know


----------



## lawnman20 (Oct 29, 2003)

*used plow*

did you find a plow yet i have a boss plow new lights it was on a 99 dodge 3/4 ton let me know if you are still looking for it thank and i had it on a 01 also i have different under carriage for it

gene


----------



## kgb (Jul 24, 2004)

I found meyers EZ mount 7'5" full and almost new setup, which i installed, but currently i'm trying to trade just blade for 8' (+-$). I really don't want to take everything apart.
Thanx!


----------

